

The Things You Carry - ctoth
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2015/06/12/the-things-you-carry/

======
11thEarlOfMar
The Things You Carry is trending towards one item: Your mobile device.

It's subsumed so many other things: camera, Walkman, compass, GPS, phone,
notebook (the paper kind), alarm clock, watch, step counter, ...

[Forgot the stack of street maps that used to bulge out from the driver's side
door of my car. And my contacts notebook. And my library of books and
encyclopedias. And my record album, cassette tape, CD and blu-ray disc
collections.]

